# Rename Hard drive to (C:)??



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Unfortunatley the dude installed my hard drive, installed it as (H

This is creating problems as some of my software automatically installs to (C

Basically i need to change my hard drive name from (H to (C asap!

Please, _any_ info or help would be really appreciated.

Laymans terms please.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry for the delayed response I was looking around and saw no one helped you yet  

Ok here are the steps you need to follow, and I'll make it as easy as I can...maybe even color coded  

Red is what you are supposed to type
Blue is an item you should click

Start Here:
1). Start Menu
2). Run
3). type "control" (with out quotation marks)
4). go to "Administrative Tools"
5). go to "Computer Management"
6). click the little "+" beside "Storage"
7). click "Disk Management"
8). if there is already a drive with the letter "c:\" right click on it (in the top right window) and change it to some other arbitrary letter (it doesn't matter which one really)
9). Then right-click on the hard drive and change it to c:\

Now if this does not work follow these steps
1). Go back into your control panel
2). Click "System"
3). go to the "Hardware Tab" (up top)
4). Click "Device Manager" (about half way down window)
5). Click the '+' beside "Disk Drives"
6). There should be your harddrive, right click it and go to "Uninstall" 
7). Click "ok" in the box that pops up, then restart

When it restarts it should automatically rename it to C:\ (it will automatically reinstall itself when you restart)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, you can't change the drive letter of the boot drive, so C: will never be allowed to change. Also, moving the drive letter of an installed O/S will drive you crazy, all the registry references that point to H: have to be modified to point to C:. It's going to be a lot easier and cleaner to re-install the O/S properly.


----------



## GaryR50 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm having the same problem, myself, except that, after the technician installed my new hard disk, my C: drive became designated as F:, rather than H:.

John's comments seem sound to me and I have been concerned about just renaming my F: drive to C:, as I'm worried that my software will then be looking for files on drive F:, which will no longer exist. This stands to reason since any application I attempt to install that insists upon installing to C: can't find any such drive, either. In light of this, I guess I have two choices: either back up my data, uninstall XP Pro and reinstall it (I gather I'd need to uninstall and reinstall all my software, as well?), or I can simply ignore the problem and go on as-is. Fortunately, it's rare that any program insists upon installing to C: and doesn't give me the option to change drives during installation.

Gary


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are programs, like Magic Mover that comes with Partition Magic that claim to be able to accomplish this feat. The only time I saw it attempted, it was a mess, and 
we ended up re-installing Windows.


----------

